# Where/How can I get a DVR-942?



## Mark Lamutt

This thread will serve as a catch-all for all posts regarding where you can purchase a DVR-942. Currently, as of Friday afternoon, March 18th, Dish Depot is taking pre-orders for the DVR-942. Mark (the owner of Dish Depot) currently thinks that he will have some available either at the end of next week or early the following week. This is, of course, subject to change depending on supply. He currently doesn't have very many on pre-order, so you've got a good chance at being towards the top of his list if you act quickly to get added to it.

The most recent confirmed information that I have about availability is from late Thursday night, that the DVR-942 is available to retailers for order today. I don't know if that's changed or not - some have been reporting today that retailers cannot yet place their orders.

There aren't a huge number of these receivers available yet. I have seen the supply (yes with my own eyes) sitting at one of the warehouses in Denver, and while the stacks are impressive looking, there's not enough to cover the initial demand. So, you may have to be a little bit patient as production ramps up over the next couple of weeks.

Please post any information that you find out in this thread, and I'll do the same.


----------



## madbrain

Subject says it all.


----------



## musicmaker2020

madbrain said:


> Subject says it all.


not at this time


----------



## deweybrunner

Presently I have a 921(for over a year) and would like to upgrade to a 942. Has there ever been any talk for an upgrade for current customers? I paid $1,000. for the 921. It would be almost impossible to pay another $700. for the 942.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Marc Lumpkin has told me that they are working on an upgrade deal for existing customers, as well as a lease deal for existing customers. But, we don't yet know what either will be.


----------



## Guest

I would hope any upgrade deal for 921 owners would heavily favor the 921 owner. The 921 does not live up to its preordained reputation. Just a few items make this so for me.

No Name Based Recording
No Open TV function
Not stable enough to be relied upon for a respectable amount of time.

When the 921 is working I like it. When I have to get up to reboot or reconcile myself to watching a stretched picture (because I'm burned out on getting up to reboot), I start to think the 921 wasn't worth the price of admission and Dish put one over on me.


----------



## deweybrunner

Mark, I would like to get a new 942 from you as soon as an upgrade package comes out. I can trade my 921 in or sell on e bay. My 921 is not plagued with problems like some. Thanks for keeping us posted!


----------



## BobJ2004

Updates:

1.
The retailer chat 2 days ago said 942s and 625 for sure the first week of April IN Retailer hands in limited supply.

2.
Confirmed Friday that Retailers can order them if they know the right order screen.

3.
SR. CSR said avl for new customer orders March 30th confirmed with fact sheet, but delivery may be 1-3 weeks as not all retailers will have them in time if they dont order them today. Limit supply first month. 

4.
Office of CEO said lease and upgrade options for existing customers on the 942 avl. May 1st after enough get in the stream for new customers. No details yet. Will require 1 year contract. Delivery under this plan will be by May 15th after the 2nd factory delivery to the spheres.

5.
Full price purchase on $699 avl to all now first come first server.

6.
Only the lease options will have the upgrade protection plan due to be announce May 1st.


----------



## bavaria72

BobJ2004 said:


> ...Office of CEO said lease and upgrade options for existing customers on the 942 avl. May 1st after enough get in the stream for new customers...".


After May 1st, well, well, well....Guess I had better start saving my allowance!


----------



## datwell

Yes!!! Come on May 1!!! I am anxious to lease one of these puppies! 

I just wish they had included more SD outputs for my VCR & DVD recorder. 
S-video would sure have been nice!

Charlie needs to step it up!! 
Hustle up some more HD content and get on with the 942s!
C'mon Charlie! Get with it!
My Dish 500 & 61.5 dishes are in place!

BTW... Mark, thanks for the fine review! I know it was a lot of work!


----------



## UT_Texan

Won't see much new hd till mpeg4 comes and then hope you can upgrade your 942 to mpeg4. If not then you will again shell out more money for another receiver
So, when you ask Charlie to step it up be ready to fork over the dough


----------



## EvanS

well it sounds like the 942 would be a FINE compliment to my 921, replacing my 721 and 811. I just wish I had more info on the MPEG4 upgrade (if any).

Heck I'll probably go for it in another month or so if no major problems are uncovered. Being able to record more than 1 OTA HD at a time would be great!!

Now if only the 942 had 2 OTA tuners and upgradeable HD then I would be able to cut back to just 1 HD PVR....sigh.....


----------



## Guest

Why do people hold out on the 942 being MPEG4 upgradeable? Charlie and other E* folks have said on the record that the 942 will not be MPEG4 capable.

I guess one can think "Charlie has lied before...", but in those instances he lied about promises for future actions by E* and not about what they won't be doing.

He has recently said (FRIDAY 18 March) that they don't have the MPEG4 chips yet to implement the MPEG4 solution. 

I wouldn't count on the 942 being MPEG4 upgradeable, except for the changing out of the whole box.


----------



## Altaman

gpflepsen
I wouldn't count on the 942 being MPEG4 upgradeable said:


> Not to mention that D* has stated they will provide free upgrade to Mpeg4, competitive reasons dictate that E* will provide an upgrade path. Enjoy today and don't worry about tomorrow!
> 
> Alt


----------



## bavaria72

gpflepsen said:


> ....I wouldn't count on the 942 being MPEG4 upgradeable, except for the changing out of the whole box.


And that is why we want the lease option!


----------



## JohnGfun

I was thinking about getting this one, but I want to possibly have MPEG 4 options....So I think I'll Wait on this one!


----------



## Guest

Depending on E* wishes, they should announce their plans for MPEG4 and the conversion of customers to MPEG4 in some official way, such as a press release or company statement.

E* could want to limit the number of 942's in order to limit their expenses when change-over happens. In this scenario they will say nothing and let fears limit the number of 942's released.

E* could promote the use of the 942 (and HD programming sales) by issuing a statement assuring a financially transparent conversion for HD subscribers. This would blow the lid off actual 942 sales/leases.

Honestly, I can see E* not even figuring customer apprehension as a pressure on the 942 economics. But I would hope they have looked at this.


----------



## SimpleSimon

JohnGfun said:


> I was thinking about getting this one, but I want to possibly have MPEG 4 options....So I think I'll Wait on this one!


 I'm with you.

Eventually I'll be FORCED into getting the E* MPEG-4 compatible box and having to be an unofficial beta-tester AGAIN, and no doubt I'll have to pay for the abuse AGAIN. 

If E* doesn't provide a GOOD upgrade path (read: no charge to me - I already paid my money), all I can hope is that D* will be allowed under SHEVRA to provide me what I want, which is nothing more than HD feeds of the basic networks from 2 timezones.


----------



## Jacob S

* QUOTE: 6.
Only the lease options will have the upgrade protection plan due to be announce May 1st.*

So this means that those that pay full price for the receiver will be able to get upraded? Without cost? What exactly does this mean?


----------



## scottchez

If I were CEO of Dish for a day, I would announce Free Mother Board Upgrades for 921s and 942 with an additional one year contract agreements.

Think about whats inside these Boxes, one board, one power supply and a Hard Drive.

Simply mail in your old one, Dish takes the old board out and puts in a new one and then over night air mails it back.

They would unplug the Power cord to the Main Board and the Hard Drive, then remove the old board, then put in the new board an plug back in the cables.

After all they are only just Linux boxes (PCs).

That is if I were CEO.

I am a Stock Holder, anyone want to Vote me in?


----------



## Guest

It sounds like plans will be coming in May for upgrade paths for 921 owners. MPEG4 update plans should be known by then too, I'd guess.

http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=58736


----------



## SimpleSimon

gpflepsen said:


> It sounds like plans will be coming in May for upgrade paths for 921 owners. MPEG4 update plans should be known by then too, I'd guess.
> 
> http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=58736


 No, I'll bet that they will wait on MPEG-4 announcements until they've gotten as many 921 victims as possible to pay at least something for a 942.


----------



## Guest

Plans may be to get as many 921s off the market and switched over to 942 leases. I could see it being beneficial to E* to get as many 921's off the market and then just drop the 921 support.

On a per customer basis, the 921 has to be costing E* a bunch.


----------



## Nick

deweybrunner said:


> Mark, I would like to get a new 942 from you as soon as an upgrade package comes out. I can trade my 921 in or sell on e bay. My 921 is not plagued with problems like some. Thanks for keeping us posted!


Two different Marks

Mark Lamutt is the DBSTalk admin who wrote the 942 review. He does not sell Dish receivers.

Mark Schuetz is the guy who owns Dish Depot and sells satellite gear, including the 942.

They are not the same person. They are different people.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Jacob S said:


> * QUOTE: 6.
> Only the lease options will have the upgrade protection plan due to be announce May 1st.*
> 
> So this means that those that pay full price for the receiver will be able to get upraded? Without cost? What exactly does this mean?


No idea yet, Jacob. I seriously doubt users that purchase the 942 will be locked out of the upgrade paths, though. They may have a different path, but I don't see them being left out.


----------



## stu1962

What’s all of this talk about MPEG4? I recall reading that DirecTV mentioned at the CES in January that they would be launching 4 next generation satellites by 2007 and that these satellites would carry local stations in HDTV in MPEG4. Think about it, there are a lot of local channels in this country. They would have to use a technology that has a higher compression ratio than MPEG2 if they are only launching 4 satellites to transmit about 1,500 local HDTV stations. 

And as far as I know, none of the satellites orbiting the earth can encode in MPEG4. Are there any? Not only would MPEG2 Dish boxes have to be replaced with newer ones to decode MPEG4, the satellites would have to be replaced to encode the signals into MPEG4. I haven’t heard anything about EchoStar sending up any new satellites. Maybe they have and I haven’t heard anything about it. That’s certainly possible. I have read that Echo is buying the Voom satellite or something to that effect; assets I think it was termed. But this satellite doesn’t transmit signals using MPEG4 compression; does it?

I guess I can say that I am betting that Dish will acquire the Voom satellite, that this satellite will give Dish enough capacity to add additional national HD programming in MPEG2 in the near future. I am further betting that the cost of sending up the next generation satellites will be so expensive, several 100 million each, that it will take awhile before the system goes completely to MPEG4. Stock analysts are always concerned about quarterly numbers. I believe that the new MPEG4 satellites that are sent up in the future will initially be used to add local HD stations in major markets. Dish and DirecTV only became a threat to cable TV when they started carrying local stations. Outdoor antennas are a pain, indoor antennas are ugly, and placing one in the attic seldom works.

The reason I said that I was betting earlier is because I ordered one today and am hoping that it will arrive early next week. It will replace a 721 that I have owned for over 2 years and a HDTV tuner that I purchased only 2 months ago. I’ll also have to detach the DVD player because my plasma TV only has one DVI input. Yes, the 924 is expensive and yes it will be replaced sooner or later, just like the 721 will be in a few days. But the TV was expensive and the programming is expensive too. I spend over $100 a month on programming, that’s over $1,200 a year. But what’s the alternative; watching local stations on a 19” tube TV?


----------



## Guest

The satellite doesn't do the encoding.

Think of the satellite as an expensive electronic mirror. Whatever is beamed at the satellite is returned to earth.


----------



## stu1962

Yes, that's true, the satellites basically reflect the signals; I should have done a little more research. I think “transponders” on the satellite reflect the frequency. But the number of transponders is limited on the current satellites. And several transponders have gone out. I think the number is too limited to reflect the additional HDTV local signals as well as the current signals that are being beamed to our dishes. So, to implement MPEG4 and keep the current MPEG2 programming, EchoStar will have to launch several new satellites.


----------



## KingLoop

Here's my take... When the 921s first came out they were a grand, I waited, people bought them and had alot of issues. Then E* drops the price to $550, (knowing all along the 942s would be coming relatively soon.), again I waited. Now the 942s are almost here for $700 or a $250 lease upgrade or who knows what the upgrade will be for those of us with E* presently. E*'s history with new releases isn't stellar, I'll wait again. Charlie knows what is up his sleeve when it comes to M-PEG4, I think the HD picture is great but 7 or 8 channels for $10, plus the impending headache of the M-PEG4 debacle just waiting to happen just isn't worth it. Me, I'll patiently wait until something more reliable comes out, and be content watching my locals in HD.


----------



## madbrain

There was a promotion on the HD channel package - it's $5 a month for a year. I don't know if it's still offered, but it was when I activated my 921 in january.

However the aggravation caused by owning a 921 is priceless !


----------



## scottchez

They have a live Chat option for Dish CSRs on www.Dishtv.com

Today I asked about the 942 status and they said you can only buy it from retailers and it will not be avl under there lease plan.

I then pasted this link in that has the contract terms saying it is avl. with a $250 upgrade fee.

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/getDish/disclaimers/dishPVRplans/index.shtml

The then said I could get that if I went through a local retailer.

Is this just a case of a CSR not knowing for sure. If I play CSR Roulette will I get a completely different answer if I go to www.dishtv.com and ask it again?

QUESTION:
Are retailers now selling the 942 under DHA? I bet there are some actual retailers that visit this board that would know.


----------



## ayalbaram

I am a retailer and while I believe it is "available" as a $250 upgrade to DHA the 942 has not yet been released to retailers yet. I've got several on order, but no eta yet. Don't believe any date you've heard on the chat, I saw the 942 last summer and was told it would be out by last christmas.


----------



## KingLoop

Q1 2005 DHA - 12 MONTH COMMITMENT Agreement
(Promo Code: RET12DHA) 

Retailer Information(name):***************** (OE) ****** (phone)********** (agreement) *******

CUSTOMER: Thank you for choosing DISH Network. This agreement (the "Agreement") sets forth the terms and conditions of the Digital Home Advantage promotion. Additional terms and conditions of service are contained in the Residential Customer Agreement provided to you in your receiver User's Guide. BY SIGNING BELOW YOU ACKNOWLEDGE AND AGREE THAT YOU HAVE RECEIVED, READ, UNDERSTAND, AND AGREE TO BE BOUND BY ALL OF THE TERMS AND CONDITIONS OF THIS AGREEMENT, INCLUDING WITHOUT LIMITATION, THE TERMS AND CONDITIONS SET FORTH ON ITS SECOND PAGE, AND THE RESIDENTIAL CUSTOMER AGREEMENT, WHICH IS INCORPORATED HEREIN BY REFERENCE, AND THAT THE FOLLOWING TERMS WERE DISCLOSED TO YOU PRIOR TO LEASE: 1) all equipment provided to you under this Agreement remains the property of DISH Network at all times and you agree that within 15 days of termination, downgrade, or disconnection of service as described below, you will return all such equipment to your original retailer or DISH Network or pay the applicable unreturned equipment charges set forth below; 2) you must purchase America's Top 60 (currently $31.99/mo. including rental of one receiver), DISH Latino (currently $29.99/mo. including rental of one receiver), or Great Wall TV Package (currently $34.99/mo. including rental of one receiver) as your minimum subscription level at all times; 3) the $250 lease upgrade fee (if applicable) for the model 942 receiver, and programming payments, are non-refundable; 4) whether a non-refundable activation fee of $49.99 plus applicable sales tax must be paid prior to installation and a $49.99 credit will be applied to your first bill; 5) whether you are eligible for local network channels by satellite, or a website or phone number to contact to determine if you are eligible for local network channels by satellite; and 6) if you elected either the one or two-year agreement option below, a prorated cancellation fee of $240 will apply for early downgrade, termination, or disconnection of service as described below. IN THE EVENT THAT YOU DID NOT RECEIVE THE SECOND PAGE OF THIS AGREEMENT, DO NOT SIGN THIS AGREEMENT. IF YOU CHANGE YOUR RESIDENCE, YOU ARE STILL BOUND TO THE TERMS AND CONDITIONS OF THIS AGREEMENT. WE RESERVE THE RIGHT TO CHANGE PRICES, PACKAGES, AND PROGRAMMING AT ANY TIME, INCLUDING WITHOUT LIMITATION, DURING ANY TERM COMMITMENT PERIOD TO WHICH YOU HAVE AGREED.

DISH Home Protection Plan ("DHPP"). DHPP is an optional service program that is currently available for $5.99 per month. DHPP includes: a) a priority technical service support telephone number available 24 hours per day/7 days per week; b) free shipping for repair or replacement of defective receiver equipment (including DVR and HD receivers); c) video cabling and power surge repairs to DISH Network equipment; d) discounted in home service calls currently priced at $29 (regularly $99); and e) one free DISH Mover (if you relocate to an area where DISH Network programming is available, we will provide free standard professional installation of a new DISH 500 antenna (or a SuperDISH antenna where required for local channel packages, or a 24-inch or larger DISH 300 antenna for residents of Hawaii and eligible locations within the Anchorage, Alaska metropolitan area) and your existing receivers). Please see www.dishnetwork.com or call 1-800-333-DISH for complete details.

Term Agreement Options and Cancellation Fee. If you would like to receive DHPP at no additional cost, you must agree to a one or two-year agreement by initialing below. If you elect one of these options, DHPP will be provided to you at no additional cost for the duration of the term you selected. By initialing the one or two-year agreement option, you agree to purchase America's Top 60, DISH Latino, or Great Wall TV Package as your minimum subscription level for twelve (12) or twenty-four (24) months, depending on the option you selected, from the date of initial activation ("Initial Term"). If after activation, but before the end of the Initial Term, you elect to terminate this Agreement or downgrade your programming below the required minimum programming package of America's Top 60, DISH Latino, or Great Wall TV Package, or your service is disconnected for any reason, and all programming and other fees and charges for the one-year Initial Term or two-year Initial Term, as applicable, have not been paid in full as of such termination, downgrade, or disconnection, you agree to pay, and we will automatically charge, a cancellation fee equal to $20 multiplied by the number of months remaining in the one-year Initial Term, or $10 multiplied by the number of months remaining in the two-year Initial Term, as applicable, to your DISH Network account or your Credit Card as defined below, at our option. (If neither the one-year agreement option nor the two-year agreement option is initialed, you will be deemed to have declined a term agreement.)

Declined Term Agreement Option: X _________ One-Year Agreement Option: X _________ Two-Year Agreement Option: X _________

Customer Name: *** *****
Phone: *** *** ****
Street Address: *******
City: ******
County: 
State: ** Zip:*****
Customer Signature: x ____________________________ 
Date: ______________________________ 
Account # ****************
Receiver Models Selected: 301 [_] 311 [_] 322 (Dual Tuner) [_] 
510 DVR [_] 522 (Dual Tuner DVR) [_] 
811(HD) [_] 942(HD-DVR Dual Tuner)* [_]

*Requires a non-refundable lease upgrade fee of $250. 

TERMS AND CONDITIONS

General. . This promotion offers eligible new residential DISH Network subscribers the opportunity to lease certain equipment and purchase certain services, subject to the terms and conditions set forth in this Agreement.

Eligibility. Services and equipment must be ordered, installed, and activated between and including March 1, 2005 and July 31, 2005. This offer is limited to new, first-time residential DISH Network subscribers who: (1) reside in the continental United States, Hawaii, or certain sections of the Anchorage, Alaska metropolitan area that have been determined by DISH Network in its sole discretion to be eligible locations under this promotion; (2) provide DISH Network with a valid major credit card number issued to the customer who signs this Agreement; (3) provide DISH Network with the Social Security number issued to the customer who signs this Agreement; and (4) receive credit approval. If you reside in Alaska, you represent and warrant that you have confirmed with your participating retailer that your residence is within an area that has been determined by DISH Network to be an eligible location under this promotion. Only one participant is allowed per household. This offer may not be combined with any other offer. Standard professional installation of up to four receivers (or only up to two receivers for subscribers who purchase International programming other than Great Wall TV Package) to up to four televisions, a DISH 500 antenna (or a SuperDISH antenna where required for local channel packages or International programming, or a 24-inch or larger DISH 300 antenna for residents of Hawaii and eligible locations within the Anchorage, Alaska metropolitan area) and mounting hardware is included. In certain installations, additional equipment may be required and additional fees may apply. For installations performed for residents of Hawaii who purchase America's Top 180, DISH Latino, DISH Latino Dos, DISH Latino Max, or any programming package which includes high definition programming, additional equipment will be required and additional fees may apply. For installations performed for residents in the continental United States who purchase International programming broadcast from a wing satellite (61.5 or 148) location, an additional purchase of a second antenna will be required and additional fees may apply. For installations performed for residents of eligible locations within the Anchorage, Alaska metropolitan area, an additional purchase of a 24-inch or larger DISH 300 antenna will be required and additional fees may apply. Maximum of four total tuners per account. Maximum of one model 522 receiver per account. Maximum of one model 942 receiver per account. Maximum of two model 811 receivers per account. DISH Network shall determine eligibility for participation, including without limitation the number of receivers to be provided, in its sole discretion and reserves the right to deny eligibility for any reason.

Programming. A minimum programming package of America's Top 60, DISH Latino, or Great Wall TV Package is required at all times. In the event you do not purchase the required minimum programming package, your service will be deactivated. Local channels are included where available.

Monthly Fees and Payments.You agree to make a monthly payment to DISH Network by the payment due date for the programming you select and for the following fees as applicable depending on the equipment you select: Equipment Rental Fee: A $5.00 equipment rental fee for the first receiver activated is included in the promotional base programming package price. An additional equipment rental fee of $5.00 per month will be charged to your account for each receiver activated beyond the first; DISH Network DVR Service Fee: A $4.98 per month DISH Network DVR service fee will be charged to your account for each model 510, 522, or 942 receiver  activated. This fee will be waived if you subscribe to America's "Everything" Pak or the Latino "Everything" Pak; Additional Outlet Programming Access Fee: A $4.99 per month additional outlet programming access fee will be charged to your account for each dual tuner receiver (models 322, 522, and 942) activated. This fee will be waived on a monthly basis for each such receiver that DISH Network confirms has been continuously connected to your same land-based phone line. DISH Network's confirmation process shall be the sole method utilized to determine if your additional outlet programming access fee(s) will be waived. The $250 lease upgrade fee for the model 942 receiver is not a deposit and is non-refundable.  The $49.99 activation fee (if applicable) is non-refundable but will be credited on your first account billing statement. Other fees may apply as set forth in the Residential Customer Agreement.

Unreturned Equipment Charges. . This promotion allows you to use the satellite receiver(s), smart card(s) and remote control(s), low noise block converters with integrated feeds ("LNBFs"), and switches (if any) you select while you remain an active customer in good standing and in compliance with this Agreement and the Residential Customer Agreement. All such equipment is owned by DISH Network at all times and must be returned if you elect to terminate this Agreement or downgrade your programming below required minimum programming package of America's Top 60, DISH Latino, or Great Wall TV Package, or your service is otherwise disconnected for any reason at any time. WITHIN 15 DAYS OF SUCH TERMINATION, DOWNGRADE, OR DISCONNECTION, YOU AGREE TO RETURN ALL SUCH EQUIPMENT IN GOOD OPERATING CONDITION, NORMAL WEAR AND TEAR EXCEPTED, TO: (1) your original retailer (or DISH Network if no retailer was used) if such termination, downgrade, or disconnection occurs during the first 180 days after activation of programming, or (2) DISH Network if such termination, downgrade, or disconnection occurs after the first 180 days from the date of activation of programming. If such termination, downgrade, or disconnection occurs after the first 180 days, you agree to immediately call DISH Network at 1-888-220-3474 to receive a return authorization number and delivery instructions for the return of such equipment to DISH Network. You are responsible for and shall bear all costs and expenses to return such equipment. IF YOU FAIL TO RETURN SUCH EQUIPMENT AS SET FORTH HEREIN, YOU AGREE TO PAY, AND WE WILL AUTOMATICALLY CHARGE TO YOUR DISH NETWORK ACCOUNT OR YOUR CREDIT CARD (AS DEFINED BELOW), AT OUR OPTION, AN UNRETURNED EQUIPMENT CHARGE FOR EACH ITEM NOT RETURNED AS FOLLOWS (in each case and collectively, the "Unreturned Equipment Charge"): model 942 receiver, $450; model 522 receiver, $300; model 322, 510, and 811 receivers, $200; model 111, 301, and 311 receivers, $100; outdoor LNBF and quad switch, $100.

Collection of Fees/Credit Card Authorization. . You hereby authorize DISH Network to charge, and/or place a hold with respect to, any and all cancellation fee(s) and unreturned equipment fee(s) owing under this Agreement (collectively, the "Authorized Amounts"), to your credit card or debit card that you initially provided to DISH Network and/or to any other credit card or debit card of yours that you provide to make payments to DISH Network (the "Credit Card"), authorize the issuer of the Credit Card to pay the Authorized Amounts without DISH Network submitting a signed receipt, and agree that this Agreement is to be accepted as such authorization. You authorize DISH Network to continue to attempt to charge, and/or place holds with respect to, the Authorized Amounts, or any portion thereof, to the Credit Card until such amounts are paid in full. You acknowledge and agree that DISH Network shall have no liability whatsoever for any non-sufficient funds, rejected debit, or other charges incurred by you as a result of such attempts to charge, and/or place holds on, the Credit Card. Payment of a cancellation fee shall not relieve you of your obligation to pay all unpaid charges on your account. In the event that you are enrolled or later enroll in DISH Network's Credit Card AutoPay ("CCA") or Electronic Funds Transfer ("EFT") payment programs, you agree that the Authorized Amounts and any and all monthly programming, pay-per-view, and other similar and related charges and other amounts owing under this Agreement or the Residential Customer Agreement may be charged to the credit card or account provided by you to DISH Network pursuant to such CCA or EFT program.

Contact Information. . You may reach DISH Network by e-mail at [email protected], or write us at DISH Network, P.O. Box 9033, Littleton, CO 80160. Please do not send payments to this address.

Print Agreement Promotions Center


----------



## scottchez

What is the above long cut and paste mean. Is this active in the CSRs system right now? Meaning a new customer can order a 942?


----------



## deweybrunner

CSR told me tonite they now authorized to begin registering 942's. She assumed the units are now headed to customers! (i hope so)


----------



## KingLoop

The 942 is a $250 upgrade to lease, $699 to purchase, for new or existing customers. There is no lease upgrade for existing customers as yet.


----------



## Tom in TX

KingLoop said:


> The 942 is a $250 upgrade to lease, $699 to purchase, for new or existing customers. There is no lease upgrade for existing customers as yet.


Where did you get this info? I thought that existing customers had to wait til maybe May before being able to lease. Are they letting curr. subs lease now? Can't wait to get one of these!
Tom in TX


----------



## Mark Lamutt

We haven't heard any details yet about an existing customer lease. The beginning of May timeframe is rumor at this point, and we have no idea if the lease fee will be the same or not, either.


----------



## bavaria72

And so we wait with our fingers crossed and hopes high!


----------



## KingLoop

KingLoop said:


> The 942 is a $250 upgrade to lease, $699 to purchase, for new or existing customers. There is no lease upgrade for existing customers as yet.


I'm sorry I guess I wasn't very clear on this post... NO LEASE FOR CURRENT CUSTOMERS AS YET, New customers may lease, any customer may purchase.


----------



## Kendick

I currently have a 811 and a 510. I have contemplated getting the 921 so I can record HD which I currently cannot do,
Now I am thinking about going for the new 942. Neither of my current receivers are connected to telephone. Both have their own input line from the 500 dish.
Can I just install the 942 and have it control both TV sets without additional wiring. What is the procedure? I can use some advice.


----------



## KingLoop

Kendick said:


> ...Can I just install the 942 and have it control both TV sets without additional wiring. What is the procedure? I can use some advice.


The 942 has 2 inputs from the LNBF. If you upgrade to a DP+ then you can use separators and only have to run one line from the dish and the backfeed to TV 2 otherwise with a DP LNBF you'll need to rerun the wire so you have 2 lines coming to the 942 from the dish.


----------



## Mike Johnson

I was checking the DVR page on the Dish Network site this afternoon for any 942 news. (Like I thought I would find any.) http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/products/receivers/dvr/index.shtml I noticed the pricing info for the 942 has changed. It now says "Standalone - $699 - For New Customers Only". Previously the page listed the standalone price as $699 and complete system price as $749 with no mention of "For New Customers Only". I hope they haven't changed their mind about selling the 942 to existing customers.....My old HM-DSR100 won't hold out much longer!


----------



## Beer Kahuna

If the "For new customers only" statement turns out to be true, that will be the last straw for me w/ dish. I've been a loyal customer for over 4 years now and I'm getting sick and tired of this. Every time something "new and improved" comes out, we wait and wait. When it's finally available, something else is announced that makes you want to wait *OR*,it's only available to new subscribers!!


----------



## deweybrunner

The 942 is available to current customers as well as new. I am a customer with a 921 and presently on standby for one of the first ones out. CSR's have been given the go ahead to activate the 942's. Hope to have mine in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Beer Kahuna

deweybrunner said:


> The 942 is available to current customers as well as new. I am a customer with a 921 and presently on standby for one of the first ones out. CSR's have been given the go ahead to activate the 942's. Hope to have mine in a couple of weeks.


I hope this to be the case but the Dish site does indeed now clearly state *For New Customers Only*. This worries me a bit since I waited and waited on the 921 and then avoided it because of early problems. Then, right when I was ready to pull the trigger, I hear about the 942. So, I bailed on the 921 ($489 at Costco) and decided to wait. So here I am a year later with no Sat HD, just my OTA channels and no way to record.

When a loyal subscriber can finally buy a 942, they'll announce the new "911 Turbo mpeg4WD w/nitrous-vaporware" model and I'll be waiting again.

ARGH!! Just kill me now!


----------



## Mike Johnson

deweybrunner said:


> The 942 is available to current customers as well as new. I am a customer with a 921 and presently on standby for one of the first ones out. CSR's have been given the go ahead to activate the 942's. Hope to have mine in a couple of weeks.


Where are you on standby - through a retailer or Dish? I've been calling Dish every couple days trying to get a 942 on order but I haven't been able to yet.

I've been a loyal customer, too. Been with Dish since April 1998 and bought the D-VHS unit and a 5000 - top of the line at the time. My old D-VHS is finally starting to die, so I could really use the 942 and I've been trying to use that as leverage to get a 942.

Maybe the change on the Dish site means an existing customer can only buy a 942 through a retailer?


----------



## deweybrunner

If you read the first thread by Mark, he tells you that dish depot was taking orders. I placed my order the first of the week. Hopefully I'm far enough up on the list to get one in a coupla weeks or sooner. Again, read the first entry of mark on this thread. Good luck.


----------



## Blockhead

found this when i was looking around today
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=67893&item=5763674208&rd=1&ssPageN
ame=WDVW
just listed it today and he has 3 listings for them
looks like somebody is getting them in.
And now you can all rant and rave about fraud on ebay etc etc and ill step out of the way


----------



## Mike Johnson

Only $300 over MSRP!  I can't believe he's asking $999....


----------



## Richard King

You will notice that the Ebay listings are all 7 day listings. He is gambling that he will have units to deliver within seven days. He would probably have a serious problem if someone took him up on his "Buy it Now" price and insisted on immediate shipping with tracking numbers.


----------



## scottchez

Now that the Dishnetwork.com web page has been changed to say the 942 is ONLY avl for new customers at $699 

does this also mean its avl on the Digital Home lease plan for new customers? A Guy I work with wants one now after reading the review.


----------



## Beer Kahuna

I e-mailed Mark at Dish Depot to make certain I would be able to purchase a 942 as an existing customer. I got a reply on Sat stating anyone can purchase a unit and a hopeful statement of limited quantities next week (which I assume means this week.)

I hope I get one of the "limited quantities".


----------



## stu1962

I contacted Tracy at http://www.vssll.com/ and she said that they received some today. However, they didn't receive enough for me to get one. She said that maybe later this week they would receive more and that I am now number 9 on the list.


----------



## Richard King

According to Echostar Atlanta, a grand total of 30 units came in for ALL of the southeast US distribution. Another shipment should be available next week. My first unit will be in that batch.


----------



## scottchez

When you order on Dishnetworks 1-800 number do they then Ship the 942 to the retailer that is contracted to do the install, or do you have to wait for that retailer to get one in before you will see a 942 on a new customer install?


----------



## Richard King

If I were you I would just order it through the retailer. I think that would be the quickest way to get one, especially if the retailer is going to install it.


----------



## stu1962

I called Dish first, two different times and both times the person I talked to recommended that I call a local retailer. They both said that local retailers will get them before Dish will sell them directly to the customer. The warranty is still the same and if you have a problem you can return it to the retailer or call Dish. Since the receivers have the Dish name on them, Dish will warranty them if the retailer is an authorized retailer.


----------



## KingLoop

stu1962 said:


> I called Dish first, two different times and both times the person I talked to recommended that I call a local retailer. They both said that local retailers will get them before Dish will sell them directly to the customer. The warranty is still the same and if you have a problem you can return it to the retailer or call Dish. Since the receivers have the Dish name on them, Dish will warranty them if the retailer is an authorized retailer.


*Support your local "Authorized" Dish Network retailer!!!*


----------



## Deacon Earp

according to a reliable source 942 are on the list of available items on the computer sys for customers of dish network


----------



## leemathre

Just talked to my local retailer. His parent company in Utah will get some units tomorrow and on Thursday two of the units will be available here in Las Vegas. I gave him my credit card number and will get the 942 and another DPP separator and install it on Thursday. I bought the first 921 and the first DPP44 switch that this company sold, so I have dealt with them before and trust what they tell me. It would appear that the 942 is now becoming available at least in limited quantities. Seems to be a better supply than when the 921 first came out.


----------



## musicmaker2020

Sometimes I wish I knew when people were going to be morons on Ebay. 

Nonetheless it seems that the 942 price is skyrocketing on Ebay at the moment. We have 12 bids on one for over 900 and 4 auctions with a starting price of $945. Retailers......... let the profiteering begin!! :lol:


----------



## Hoxxx

because the 942 is not going to support MPEG4 I dont understand why there is any intrest in this IRD at all. It is confusing to me why we should dump our crappy 921 for a 942 that will be worthless hopefully in a short time. Me for one will wait. my 921 is not authorized right now and sits in the closet. the good ole 501 is working for me.
If Voom survives I am gonna switch any way. compeling content or not I want more HD offerings. period.


----------



## leemathre

Just got a call from my local retailer. My 942 is in. I am on my way to pick it up right now.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Just a guess... but I'm thinking maybe the 942 is a better purchase for those of us with a Model 6000 or no HD at all.... than it would be for someone who already has a 921.

Sometimes companies produce new product that isn't necessarily a great across-the-board upgrade for everyone... more of a leap-frog approach... The 942 might fit this bill... being a great upgrade for people who don't have a 921... but the 921 folks will have to wait for the next hardware to see major improvement.

The one "concern" I have about 942 vs my 6000, are the parts of the review that say the 942 OTA receiver isn't quite as sharp as the 6000 OTA. I watch a lot of digital OTA, so that one makes me hesitate a little.


----------



## edub52

Grrrr... just called in to Dish and spoke with one woman who said the 942 was available for sale, but was transferred to another rep who said the 942s were only for new customers. Also called a local retailer who said they haven't gotten any and thought the 942 was only availble to new customers because the $699 was heavily subsidized.


----------



## KingLoop

edub52 said:


> ...Also called a local retailer who said they haven't gotten any and thought the 942 was only availble to new customers because the $699 was heavily subsidized.


Not true, and while we don't have any in stock yet when we do get them, you got $700 I'll sell you one.


----------



## Richard King

I am tempted to order a bunch and put them on ebay at $699 just to spite the jerks who are ripping people off. But then, I guess if they are paying it they don't feel ripped off.


----------



## leemathre

The 942's are definitely not just for new users. I just picked mine up and installed it. Took about an hour total time to get it up and running including getting it activated. Tokk about another ten minutes for all of my programming to show up. Haven't had much time to play with it yet, the OTA tuner seems to be better than the one in the 921.


----------



## bavaria72

leemathre said:


> The 942's are definitely not just for new users..


If you want to drop $700 bucks for one you can get one. If, as an existing Customer, you want to lease one we will have to wait a few weeks/months. It is a fact of life folks. Same thing in the cellular industry. If you don't like it then exercise your right as a consumer and change providers. It is just that simple. Quit *****ing!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## edub52

KingLoop said:


> Not true, and while we don't have any in stock yet when we do get them, you got $700 I'll sell you one.


Is that to say the retailers can sell them to existing customers but Dish won't?


----------



## Guest

New member here...and new (well, soon to be) satellite customer as well. Ordered the DHA program through www.dishtv.com with a 522 and a 942. 942 arrived via UPS yesterday. I did the $250 lease upgrade option. Install date is 4/4.


----------



## Mike Johnson

edub52 said:


> Is that to say the retailers can sell them to existing customers but Dish won't?


From what I understand, yes, this is true - for now. The last CSR I spoke with said Dish will sell them to existing customers when there is more supply available. They are trying to fill the retailer demand first, so the quickest way to get one for now is through a retailer.


----------



## KingLoop

mike_johnson said:


> The last CSR I spoke with said...


In my opinion the only thing an E* CSR is good for is connecting me with a supervisor, and half the time the supervisor is only good for connecting me to the Executive Department.


----------



## scottchez

So when you ordered the 942 on Dishtv.com did they drop ship the 942 right to your House before the install date or did it go to the installer first and then they delivered it.

How did it come? UPS or Fedx 2nd air?


----------



## Bradtothebone

Checked DishDepot.com this morning. Mark says he's shipping 942's now ("limited supply"). He's offering $250 back on 921's for anyone interested in upgrading - also cash back on other receivers. Personally, my 921 is working well enough that I won't take the bait. (Knock several times on wood!)

Brad


----------



## datwell

I just spoke with a Dish CSR and he said that a retailer could also do the $250 monthly lease program as of now. I wonder if this is the case?  

da Doug


----------



## deweybrunner

Anyone know what the monthly charge is on the 942 lease?


----------



## datwell

I was let to understand that the rental was $5/mo with a DVR fee of $5/mo.


----------



## datwell

Can someone please give me a definitive answer?

I am a current E* HD subscriber and have been told by a CSR that a retailer can now supply me with a 942 rental unit for $250 down, $5/mo rental + $5/mo DVR fee.

Is this the case or was the CSR mistaken?


da Doug


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Doug - that's the new user lease deal. I don't know what (if any) existing customer lease deal is being offered yet.


----------



## xsailor

Bradtothebone said:


> Checked DishDepot.com this morning. Mark says he's shipping 942's now ("limited supply"). He's offering $250 back on 921's for anyone interested in upgrading - also cash back on other receivers.
> 
> Brad


Called DishDepot today and was told that there is a waiting list. Last time I was on their waiting list was for the 721. After months of waiting and exchanging emails with them, they never notified of a shipment. I finally gave up with DishDepot and bought the unit through DishStore.NET !


----------



## deweybrunner

I thought, if anyone w0uld be getting 942's it would be Dish Depot. I put my name on the list a coupla weeks ago and today nothing. All they say is we got two and they're shipped. Everytime I call they say we should be getting some in shortly? If this delay keeps going I might as well wait to get the lease program for existing customers. I really want to replace this 921 asap. Very dishearted at all the promises but no results!


----------



## scottchez

Update- for new Subs

We just got 942 dropped shipped to my house yesterday from Dish for the scheduled install. 

There is a 2nd Air UPS tag on the box.

We went through the Dishnetwork 1-800 number to order.

Had to see it to believe it. I did not think Dish would ever deliver on time as it was only ordered about 1 week ago.

Its there, installed, and working. 

It was a DHA and the $250 lease upgrade.

Looks like New Subs get to be first in line right now. -Sorry


Existing subs will see a specail promo sometime this quarter once the supply is caught up with new subs. At least thats what the installer said (like he really knows).

Hang in there everyone. Dont over pay on Ebay.


----------



## Foxbat

Mark/anybody,
Have Dish and/or Sears annouced if Sears will be carrying the DVR-942? I would expect that after the 921 fiasco, Sears wouldn't want to have anything more to do with Dish. Likewise, JVC doesn't show a 942 re-badge on their site (but then, it still shows the 921 with a MSRP $999)


----------



## Mark Lamutt

I have no idea about Sears.


----------



## Tom in TX

Any idea on when more of the 942's will be available? I've been calling around, and nobody has any, just that they should be getting some "soon". I want to buy one from an out of state retailer, so as to avoid almost $60 in sales tax (TX). Anyone have any leads?
Thanks,
Tom in TX


----------



## Mike D-CO5

Tom if you will go to www.dishdepot.com , they have an order list and NO TAX on anything you buy from them, since you live in Texas and not in Florida where they are based. I buy everything from them and they do trade ins on the old receivers toward the newer ones. Mark is the best to work with.


----------

